
The Logistics of the US Census [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://youtu.be/Ppjv0H-Yt5Q
======
OrangeMango
Of note is that the Census starts today and when you respond you are supposed
to respond about where you will be living on April 1.

If you have a child that is away at college and that school has not sent
people home, you will fill out the survey without that child, as he or she is
supposed to be counted in the city in which their college is located.

If, after you fill in the survey, the college goes online-only and sends
students home and does so before April 1, what do you do?

~~~
bdonlan
I imagine you fill it out as accurately as you can with the information you
have at the time.

~~~
OrangeMango
The results of the census are used for things like federal funding and how
many representatives each state gets in Congress.

Not counting hundreds of thousands of college students is a pretty big deal!

------
chrisa
I wonder how coronavirus will impact the census? Given the circumstances,
sending a bunch of people to knock on a bunch of doors doesn't seem like a
great idea...

~~~
joncrane
Well, seeing as this is the first US Census in history where we expect the
vast majority of the responses to come via a website rather than manual
counting, it's an excellent coincidence.

Of course NRFU (Non-Response Follow Up) is still a manual process.

We can all help by filling out the census online when we get our letters in
the mail. Note: they start arriving today (March 12, 2020)!

